
"Sesame Street" Does "There's an App for That" [video] - kingsidharth
http://mashable.com/2010/11/02/sesame-street-app-for-that/
======
devmonk
Alright Apple, how in the hell are you going to get out of this one? You were
awarded a trademark for "There's an app for that" (
<http://mashable.com/2010/10/11/apple-trademark/> ). But, this is Sesame
Street. However, Sesame Street will be selling this episode one day, in which
case they will be making money off of a product with your trademark without
compensating you. But if you force them to pull this skit, they would have to
remove the whole episode (because otherwise it would be too short to show
later), unless they replaced it with something or overdubbed with something
else, which I'm sure they'd rather not do. But if you touch this at all, the
public and media will be all over it. However, if you don't, then any other
company can use Sesame Street as an example of fair use, if you claim it to be
so, so... I believe that one of your lawyers is now having an aneurysm.

Lesson learned: Trademark your witty memorable lines from marketing material
prior to or as soon as possible after release; if you don't, then don't
trademark them at all, or you might risk the "Sesame Street Catch-22".

